# Peake Info



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is some info for those interested, plus a report and question about the Peake.

Fished there on Tuesday from noon til about 8. Only caught one 14" rock. Did see a few others being caught but they were the same size if not smaller. 

I ran into a guy who was asking about fishing on the bay, as he was from Wash. County and did mostly bass fishing. We chatted for a while. Then he mentioned that he was staying in the building right behind the pier. Apparently there is a DNR Police training class going on for the next 5-6 weeks. So in the evening hours, don't be surprised if they venture out onto the pier. Also, they will be conducting boat training for 2 weeks, so the channel may become a bit busy.

This guy was friendly and did not seem interested in busting anyone. He just wanted to do some fishing while on a work trip. 

Now for the question. After sun set, a guy was catching small rock, about 10" probably every 5 minutes or so. Are these smaller fish residents or are they traveling with the cows? I am hoping they are traveling, as an indication that things are on their way.

Also, I got a ticket for not having a permit displayed. I called Queen Ann's County Park and Rec and they said that there is a new ticket person, and they would waive my ticket. The pay box goes into effect on April 1.

Good fishing,

Jeff


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Jeff,*

Every fish you saw caught on that pier last night were resident fish. Those fish are in the bay all year long. At this point in life their to small to make the run to the ocean.

The facility behind the pier is the DNR's marine headquarters. The maintain their boats there and run the upper bay operations. If a DNR officer walks out on the pier or comes on by boat, you better have your ducks in order. They will bust you if you don't. 

After some of the things I've seen go on out there this year already, I wish they would come out every hour on the hour.....Tightlines


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you missed the best part hat... is it ok to drink on that pier?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> Also, I got a ticket for not having a permit displayed.
> Jeff


SInce when do you have to have your permit displayed? Was giving you a ticket for that a mistake by the new DNR person?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You do need a*

Queen Ann's County permit to use the county boat ramps. When the pay box is working you need to display the receipt on your dashboard or you will get a $50.00 ticket.

Myself and a few others were parked there also the same night and didn't get a ticket. Jeff, you don't have a ex girlfriend working for the park service do you?  J/K....Tightlines


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

NTKG said:


> you missed the best part hat... is it ok to drink on that pier?


Yeah - can we address this major sticking point?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, I don't know about this year, but last year I had DNR check my cooler, bags, chair, pants, and I had a beer on my hand. He didn't say anything about the beer.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*The Rules*

Of The Change Every Year. Last Year The Ticket Box Was Good After The Labor Day Holiday Then They Issued Tickits Now It's On April 1st. What's The Deal ? And Agree With Hat You Better Have All Your Chit Togather When They Do Come On The Peake


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The deal is.....*

Last year the county bought Matapeake from the state. County laws apply this year not the state laws, make sure you know the changes. It will be to late after you get that ticket. ....Tightlines


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ok so about the drinking


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Don't know, don't care! Unless it causes problems, then BAN it!*



NTKG said:


> ok so about the drinking


You should call the county and ask them. I know in most state and county parks alcohol is *prohibited*. Except in designated areas.

It's not the DNR's job to enforce anything but the fishing regs out on the pier. If I did drink while on the pier and saw a county cop heading out there, I would get rid of said beverage!.....Tightlines


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks hat.......


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Matapeake Is All By Itself*

I went through all this personally. Matapeake used to be covered under State of Maryland. Then the county bought it, but it is to be operated all by itself. Queen Anne County's permit do not apply to the Matapeake. You still have to pay Matapeake fee even if you have a county's permit. I know all this because I had bought a county permit for the purpose of exploring all 20 or so places, but I still had to pay the Matapeake fee separately. I did lots of research on the internet including Queen Anne County Web Page to verify all that. I vaguely rembered that I even called Queen Anne County, too. Unless something happened in the last two years, what I said still apply. Final warning - be sure to drop your money in the Matapeake box along with the ticket properly filled out. In fact, you don't even need a Queen Anne County permit.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I thought as long as it was cans, and not bottles it was ok   

Tiny


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think the rule of thumb with alcohol is that it's pretty much illegal everywhere. Those rules are often bent by local authorities as long as you're not acting like a jerk, but some are still hardcases about it.

Ya' takes your chances...


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*peake rport*

i amongst others,and dont need pics,caught around 7 each nearing dark, and 3 hrs into night.most were 14-18 maximum,with many white perkys nibbling away fishin on credit.god bless ya bro combat brother for standing beside me today!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BAYFISHER said:


> i amongst others,and dont need pics,caught around 7 each nearing dark, and 3 hrs into night.most were 14-18 maximum,with many white perkys nibbling away fishin on credit.god bless ya bro combat brother for standing beside me today!


Th way I heard it those doggies had turned back into threshers by th time ya got back to MD.....  

At least I know which reports stink of bull Chit on th md board now.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

geez


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> geez


Sorry I call it as I see it....


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I am not allowed to really reply to this report due to a grown man crying in PM to me about my comments.   

Tiny


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Tinybaum said:


> I am not allowed to really reply to this report due to a grown man crying in PM to me about my comments.
> 
> Tiny


LMAO!! You are too funny!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Huh whatcha talking bout FL ??? 


   

Apparently i dont know how much trouble i cause people   

Tiny


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> ...After some of the things I've seen go on out there this year already, I wish they would come out every hour on the hour.....Tightlines


Oh the poachers! Got em at the Peake, the Narrows, and IRI. 

Maybe I'll get a part time job busting all those who think there should not be any limits!

Saw a guy and his girlfriend last year catching undersize stripers at SPSP. When the man busting him and his girlfriend, they:
- Did not have any fishing licenses
- All their fish were rockfish under the legal size of 18" (third season size limits)..
Sandcrab


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Ya' takes your chances...


roll the dice I will......


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*At least he spends time on the pier*

Not sure why there are so many people that take this sport seriously to the point to put down there fellow competitors. A true sportsman can uphold his character within all situations. I think its a shame that grown men on this board quarrel like little old ladies. Ive fished for a long time in this state and only found this board a few years ago. What did we complain about when we didnt have digital cameras to post pics instanly. A mans word. All those that questions one integrity without getting to know the true person should realize they are in the wrong. Fishing is not about catching to begin with, its about friendship and time well spent(and gas money, bait, tackle, wives complaining) but its a shame that instead of embracing this comman bound we all have and helping one anthor we idolize some and neglect many. So untill I read on here that people can act respectfully to others I dont feel as if I want to participate any more. I wish everyone luck this season and I hope you all get a fish like newcomer Jeff did last week, that was a example of what fishing was really about. Lets stop nit picking people and remember all the other real events that are happening in the world today. We even have one of us overseas now and were complaining about no pics to prove or someone exaggerates. Stop the nonsense, get out on the pier, and tell some good ole stories.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Combatcatcher*

I feel what you are saying, but you have to understand that most of what is being said is being said in jest. Aint none of us perfect but one thing we are is adults. You, having just met Len, feel the need to defend him. We on the other hand have personal experiences that extend beyond the "newness" of your relationship with him. I like Bayfisher, but he has issues just like rest of us. Some of his issues are less palatable than the issues of others..........


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

All right, folks. Let's stay civil. I will remind you that there's a block function available to everyone so that if you don't like someone's reports you can simply ignore them.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

It is cool CC. I understand you are friends with Bayfisher and you have seen him a few times on the pier and at Spsp. A lot of us have fished with him the past few years, me included. He would come on and exaggerate his post, not by a little but a lot! I remember a post he put up last year; I fished right next to him the whole day at SPSP. He caught about 3 fish none bigger than 24" and then he posted that night he caught 7 37"+ fish! And he was killing them at spsp! Problem with that he got everybody to run to SPSP the next couple days (which isn't cheap anymore) on a false report! This happened a few times too many so he has gotten a bad name. So to clear his name a little he was asked to post pics when he reported. Well if you look at his gallery you will see a few pics of fish, pic of his face, pic of his dash, and about a dozen pics of the bay bridge.  Not too credible to me. Then this past week to go to NC and post a report that he caught 6 - 4 to 5 ft Thrasher sharks in an hour at the inlet! Do you know what Thrasher sharks look like? They have a huge tail and are rarely caught because they are so strong and usually break the line. Guys down there were amazed and if someone didn't say are you sure, he would of gotten away with it. Then he goes back and says they were spiny dog sharks! Now the problem is that, I know he damn well has caught spiny dog sharks up here in Md at AI. So how could he confuse them with thresher sharks in NC???? So now you see a little bit where some of the problems stem from. He catches hell from a lot of people that were fooled by his reports over the years. Like you said Integrity! Posting on forums like this if you get caught with your pants down in a clear lie more than once how can you demand respect?? Just my opinion don't want to start a huge argument(although I see it coming)(apologize in advance) Tightlines!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i read on the RDT report, and I fell for it, so did kenny a man i greatly admire, so its true, people read reports and go wow....(like mr. fl man was sayin) i shoulda known better when he landed more than 1 thresher in an hour them things are crazy strong.... however i've said this before but its like being on the point, fishin next to some people all day and night long only catchin critters, only to see them at RDT in the morning while your getting bait to see them fillin out paperwork for 6 citation drum THAT WERE NOT CAUGHT... then finding the beach covered in people the next day bc rdt said there have been drum caught... bad reports are bad reports are bad reports, but i know people who can only fish one weekend a month and when they have to base it on bad information i feel bad for them you know? 

neil


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*CombatCatcher,*

Man, I could not hold on any longer. I have nothing against him personally. I have read his posts for quite a while now and basically disagree just about everything he writes. Here are my reasons:<br>
<li>Last year, Anthony caught his personal best with a nice pic of his monster striper. Bayfisher responded with a "BFD".</li>
<li>Last spring, Bayfisher claimed to have caught an "astounding" number of over 30'' stripers in a short period of time. When board members asked him to post a pic. We'll, he did, and it did showed a huge striper alright. We'll, the pic looked suspicious as it showed him wearing a T-shirt and on the background, it showed some kids in their bathing suit playing in the sand!!. Remember, this was spring and we're talking about in the 50's.
</li>
<li>Last fall, he claimed to have caught some unbelievable number of skates and gloated about them</li>
<li>He reported these catches with a time and location. We'll, some of the regulars fished at the same time and location but could not recall seeing Bayfisher there!!</li>
<li>I scratched my head few times and nearly went bald trying to comprehend some of his messages</li><br>
You also have to remember that there are lots of hardcore fishermen/women here and we take reports quite seriously. Some will drive for hours just to catch something. It's unfortunate that Bayfisher gets slammed by so many, but when it's proven that he makes things up so often, how can you blame people for slamming him?

Once again, this is not a personal attack on him, I'm just telling the truth!!! I believe Bayfisher just wanted the attention, that's all..

We'll, enough for me. I'm ready to do some fishing. Huntsman, are you ready to RUMBLE!!!!!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

sand flea said:


> All right, folks. Let's stay civil. I will remind you that there's a block function available to everyone so that if you don't like someone's reports you can simply ignore them.


AMEN!!!!

I met Bayfisher Thursday night for the first time and yes I may feel he has issues, but dont we all to one extreme or another. And yes I know all the stories about bogus posts. If you dont like his posts ignore them.

There are 2000+/- members on P&& and only 150+/- supporters and he is one of the supporters. If your not a supporter before you decide to bitch about his reports remember that he helps pay for this site and without all of our support you would have nothing to bitch about in the first place. 

I'm not trying to start a war, I'm just sick and tired of the name calling. Grow up. If you dont like his posts ignore them.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*No Mike*

that was the second time you met him. You dont' remember the first time!? LOL You were in Korea when a lot of this stuff came out so I can see why you don't like seeing this stuff. But I will tell you he pissed a lot of people off and I forgot about some of the jacked up comments he made to some other peoples reports. Granted Bayfisher is an ok guy(ok really weird) when you meet him. All I got to say for Bayfisher is: Post a report with a couple pics and things will only get better.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Mike, I do agree, and if I get called out, well better be by a supporter, and will state, for the record, I might be a wacko to many, but I give and take with the family, and Bayfisher, well, he be family, and he might be obnoxious, but I am arrogant, he might be a jerk, but I am an a$$hole, and he may just be an OK guy, maybe with big dreams and an imagination, but then, don't we all, like Mike said, he does pay and as all can see, he AIn't on my ignore list, figure I may break the AI flounder record this year  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Time to let this go.....*

Everyone that can read knows he deal. So lets go fish'in! Got bloods? I do, time to wet a line.  

By the way, there are no fish at the Peake. They all moved over to SPSP, go get um guys! .....Tightlines


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*We are family*

If you know a skunk stinks, then while it is around you put a clothes pin on your nose so we all can exist. we are a family and all i know about bayfisher is that when i needed his help about two years ago he helped me without hesitation. I may or may not like what he says or does but i will not disrespect him. Guys the key to frienship is to find out what we have in common and not go outside of that. we are asking for trouble when we get upset when someone does not come around to our point of view(s). Just except what you chose too,and the other BS JUST DISMISS.


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

How do ya know a Fishermans lying---He's talking--Ahhaaa. Exageration is in our blood.


----------

